# Fever running between 105.3 & 106.1



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

My 5 month old Nigerian doeling started acting off two days ago. Still eating, drinking, peeing/pooping normal....just off. And her coat is all puffed out like it would normally be during wintertime, but it's in the 70's during the day here and 50's at night. 

Yesterday was the same, so I took her temp and it was 106.2!!! We rushed her to the vet as an emergency, and he couldn't believe her temp either. She's still active and eating, just acts like she doesn't feel good and the high temps.

He thought she had silent pneumonia as he heard a slight rattle in her lungs so he gave her a dose of Draxxin, checked her fecal (to include coccidia) and it showed she had some roundworms. He treated her there with Valbazen and Ivermectin. Told us to watch her temp and go from there. When we got home I gave her Probios and fortified Vit. B.

This morning her temp was still 105.3, I called the vet and he said to give a baby aspirin and that we may have to give her another dose of antibiotic tomorrow, but if she was still eating/drinking/peeing/pooping like normal to give it another day. He didn't want to do Banamine right now because he didn't want to upset her digestion?

After the baby aspirin, her fever went to 104.7.....but then by this evening, back to 105.3  I am continuing the Probios and Vit. B's but is there anything else I can do?

She is still active (just not like her normal self), she is eating at dinnertime, eating the hay I put out and was eating out of the pasture. Her poop is normal berries and she is peeing normally also.

She isn't down by any means, but I can tell that she doesn't feel good and the temperatures worry me. And her eyes look sick, not runny or watery, just sick.....that's the mom in me.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd be giving her Banamine.


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

Unfortunately I don't have access to Banamine unless the vet gives it  He said he would tomorrow if she was still fevered though.

We don't have goat vets around here, and he is the best one I have! Willing to see the animals at any time and he has saved more than one of my goats. But the one downfall is that he absolutely will not prescribe things unless he gives them....


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

It is critical to get the fever down. Do you have a trough of water you can put her in??? Hopefully someone here will know something you can give to help bring down the fever which is dangerouly high.


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

I don't have a watering trough and I tried holding ice packs under her legs, but she just fights me off (which may be a good sign?). Her fever is at 104.5 today. I just gave her a two baby aspirin to see if that would make any difference. 

I also left a message for the vet who (of course) has jury duty today  So he will get the message this afternoon and I'm hoping will try something different.

Although it is somewhat of an improvement, I would think that with a dose of Draxxin two days ago that we should be seeing more of an improvement in her temps by now?

She is still acting normal and even chewing her cud..... I'm doing everything that I know what to do, but it doesn't feel like it's enough.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The vet needs to start her on nuflor and banamine. The draxxin didn't work. You should of seen relief by now.

The vet is not wise, and should have his or her license pulled. No good vet would allow a temp be that high for that long, they would want it to come down before brain damage occurs. Can you get a different vet?

When you take her temp, was she in the sun or running from you prior when you took it? Was it at the end of the day or morning?

For aspirin dosage:
http://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/aspirin-dosage-for-goats.112236/


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thank you for the link for the aspirin dose!! That's a huge difference than what I was giving her.....

Her temp is down to 102 as of about 10 minutes ago. And was 103.1 first thing this morning. It ran 104.5 all day yesterday and the vet wanted to give her one more day, since it was a big improvement from 106.2. I asked him about brain damage and he said he wasn't worried about that since it's not hot here right now and her fever wasn't spiking higher and higher. 

I can't get another vet since it took me forever just to find this one  I called everyone I could two years ago (I had a kid with coccidia, before I knew what that was) and no vet around us would even talk about goats on the phone. So this is what I have.....

He was going to give me another antibiotic today, but I had him hold off on that since her temperatures are back to normal. I will keep checking them for the next few days and continue with the Probios and Vit. B for a few more days. 

Thanks everyone! It's stinks when I can only work with what I have here......


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do 2 shots of draxxin. My vet does them 7 days apart for a full 14 day coverage.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Glad to hear you are seeing improvement. Hope she does well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree and would give her more of that antibiotic, call them back and get more. The aspirin may be temporary and the antibiotics have to continue to do it's job to knock it out or it can come back worse.

Glad the temp is down and you are very welcome. 

Sorry you can't find a better vet.


----------

